# Is he sick?



## chiruwi (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi! This is actually my first post on this forum but I have a question that has been stressing me for some time now.

One of my 3 budgies, Bubbly, has started to lose feathers around his eyes and above his cere within the past week; which could be molting being he is around the age that my first budgie had molted but I am still concerned. Maybe it's because of his color that I notice it more than I did on my first budgie, but I am nonetheless concerned. He's still extremely playful and loud, and hasn't shown any concerning behavior. If anyone can help me figure this out, please do.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I wouldn't be concerned just yet. Some budgies just go through a heavier moult than others and it becomes more noticeable.

My own boy, Skye, goes through it. Have a look here and you can see the vast difference between how he normally looks and how he's heavier moults go.










Please read through this sticky to help you look after your budgie during his moult. 
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/35938-molting-faqs.html


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

You should find the information in the following two links very helpful:

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-health/104927-miserable-molting.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/374850-budgie-molting.html

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

You've been given great advice above. It's likely that your little one is going through a "Miserable Moult". 

Be sure to read through the links provided above, which include the forum's many Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to stay up to date on all the best practices for caring for budgies. If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help!  

We look forward to seeing you and your budgie around the forums!

Cheers! :wave:


----------

